# NBA all-star Amar'e Stoudemire to pen middle-grade series 'STAT'



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Amar'e Stoudemire is known as the quickest big man in the NBA. Next year, the New York Knicks superstar will add another distinction to his resume: author.
> 
> Children's book publisher Scholastic announced Thursday it will release a series of middle-grade chapter books written by the NBA all-star. Titled after the 29-year-old player's nickname, "STAT: Standing Tall and Talented," the series is based on Stoudemire's young life growing up with his older brother, landscaper dad and a mom who was in and out of jail.
> 
> "Home Court," the first in the series, will be published Aug. 1, 2012, and chronicles 11-year-old Stoudemire as he embraces basketball and is called upon to defend his team mates from bullying.


http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/jacketcopy/2011/08/stoudemire.html


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Looks like he is keeping busy, the most surprising thing about him that I found out recently is that he is designing womenswear.


----------

